# Any TFC Techs from bagotville?



## Loadmaster (4 Mar 2005)

Any TFC Techs from bagotville? I am going to be posted after the summer and bagotville will be one of my choices. If any one is in the trade (933) that has been or is there now, could you give me an idea of what they do on a regular basis.


----------

